# Need Help identifying an ASIC miner I have



## BigMook89508 (Nov 20, 2021)

Hi all,

I am at a loss with a couple of ASIC miners that I have. I have had a couple of ASIC miners in my garage that got lost in the shuffle and I forgot that they were there for a couple of years. In my old age I cannot recall what they were.

I unboxed them from the generic brown box to find they do not have an identifying sticker or any markings saying what they are to know what they will mine.

Is there anyone out there that can tell me how I can check them to see what they are? Remove fans and look for something on the board or??? No sense setting them up until I know, unless setting them up and connecting to a pool will tell me. 

I am kind of a newbie at this. I used to run an Antminer D3 for a bit but I am not an expert by any means.

Thanks all.... BigMook


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 20, 2021)

BigMook89508 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am at a loss with a couple of ASIC miners that I have. I have had a couple of ASIC miners in my garage that got lost in the shuffle and I forgot that they were there for a couple of years. In my old age I cannot recall what they were.
> 
> ...


While I definitely can't help you since I have only seen glimpses of hardware in adds etc and would not know a bitmain if I saw one I can say as many pictures as you think reasonable might help.


----------



## BigMook89508 (Nov 20, 2021)

TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> While I definitely can't help you since I have only seen glimpses of hardware in adds etc and would not know a bitmain if I saw one I can say as many pictures as you think reasonable might help.


I could but they are silver boxes with an exhaust fan and a intake fan. No labels and no printed markings. About as generic as they come. No identifying features.


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 21, 2021)

I'd say being ASICS they mine Bitcoin only.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 21, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> I'd say being ASICS they mine Bitcoin only.


There are litecoin ASICS and even other asics, but they are less common.  I used to run Litecoin ones.


----------



## 111frodon (Nov 21, 2021)

You will probably need to disassemble one of them (assuming they are identical) to check on each individual board for identification.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 21, 2021)

BigMook89508 said:


> I could but they are silver boxes with an exhaust fan and a intake fan. No labels and no printed markings. About as generic as they come. No identifying features.


Perhaps , or maybe someone used to using them could see.
I think the comment above has it, a picture of the main board and any secondary chip board should have identifying markings.


----------



## BigMook89508 (Nov 21, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> I'd say being ASICS they mine Bitcoin only.


No that is not true. ASIC are specific to the algorithm that they are built to mine. Yes is they are built for SHA256 they will not only mine BitCoin, but all coins that run on SHA256. I have an Antminer D3 that mines DASH and that is X11, it mines all coins running X11. For Ethereum and all coins like it such as SHIBA you need one that runs the DAG algorithm. This is why I ask how I can figure out which on it is.



R-T-B said:


> There are litecoin ASICS and even other asics, but they are less common.  I used to run Litecoin ones.


Exactly. I have an AntMiner D3 that does X!! and I mine DASH coin with it. The answer is it depend what the board is.



TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> Perhaps , or maybe someone used to using them could see.
> I think the comment above has it, a picture of the main board and any secondary chip board should have identifying markings.


That is what I have resigned myself to having to do. I suppose I will have to pop off the fans and see what the chipset is and look that up if it isn't obvious. I have this weird feeling that I might have bought them for LiteCoin.


----------



## BigMook89508 (Nov 22, 2021)

I git into the unit. It is a Whatsminer M3. Looks like it mines SHA256 Crypto. Thanks all for your input.


----------

